# first all grain recipe suggestions



## ian_2005 (10/1/16)

Im looking for recipe suggestions to start my all grain career

I have just completed my 3v system from 3 50l Kegs and cant wait to run my first beer


I have the following at hand, but happy to add

25kg Gladfield Pale Malt
2kg Wheat Malt
500g Toffee Malt
500g Cara Red

Hops - Glaaxy, Mosiac, Amarillo, Citra, Crystal, Nelson Sauvin, Saaz, Magnum, Cascade, Centennial, Vic Secret, Admiral, Pioneer, Northdown, Green Bullet,

I usually drink 150 Lashes during summer, and hoppier beers, Fat Yak ect during the cooler months, so im looking for a refreshing session beer

I was thinking a SMASH or maybe 4.5kg pale, and 500g of wheat plus one or two hops...starting simple

I will buy yeast to match the recipe, Im also lucky to work near The Barleyman, so I can easily pick up extra Grain and hops


Just wanted to get peoples thoughts, Thanks in advance


----------



## kunfaced (10/1/16)

5kg pale
200g toffee
200g carared

Mash at 66c

90 min boil
Magnum 20g @ 60 min
Cascade 25g @ 10min
Citra 25g @ 10 min

Dry hop 20-30g of each
Galaxy
Mosaic

Us05 will work fine


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/1/16)

Keep it simple there are plenty of beers to make so Just make a smash beer to start understand your raw ingredients. 

OG 1045
FG 1010
Ibu 30
Abv 4.5

100% Ale malt mashed at 66c for 60mins

60min boil

Amarillo at 60m = 20ibu
Amarillo at 10m = 10ibu
Amarillo at end of boil, 1g/L ( not sure if you NC or chilling )

Ferment with us05 at 19c

Dry hop with Amarillo 2g/L for 4-5days.

Build from there, using different hops or combo hops and adding wheat or small %s of crystal as you go for colour and sweetness.

One tip, if you try and clone a beer it will only be disappointing. This is your op to make your beer, your way. 

Good luck.


----------



## ian_2005 (10/1/16)

Thanks for the suggestions, the above may just be the first beers I make !

I'm not trying to make a clone, just wanted something simple to make to get used to the system

All grain has just opened up a whole new world, i can't wait to get started


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/1/16)

Try and update when you make the beer, Id like to see how it goes.


----------



## Coodgee (10/1/16)

3kg pale malt
1.5kg wheat 
[email protected] 20min to 15 ibu
Single infusion mash at 67
2 packets us05 yeast
120g galaxy dry hop for 4 days

Refreshing pacific ale clone.


----------



## Barge (10/1/16)

Whatever grain bill you decide on, I recommend using the same for the next few batches. It makes it easier for you to predict volumes/efficiency etc. When I started out I never brewed the same beer twice and I reckon it took a lot longer to get a feel for my set up.


----------



## Bribie G (10/1/16)

Agree with Barge, pick a style that you like then explore it. My original style, and the reason I took up AG was English Special Bitters.

In your case, Lashes / LCPA / Yak etc etc might be the way to go, Aussie interpretation of American Pale Ales highlighted with local hops. If you keep them fairly simple you'll find that it's surprisingly easy to make beers that tick all the same boxes as the commercial Australian APA style.


----------



## timmi9191 (10/1/16)

If you like fat yak give this a burl..

23l batch
4kg pale
0.5 wheat
.25 toffee
.25 carared

66 single infusion

magnum 15g @60
cascade 20g @ 10
Nelson 15g @ 10
Nelson 10g @ 0
nelson dry hop 

US-05


----------



## droid (10/1/16)

ian_2005 said:


> Im looking for recipe suggestions to start my all grain career
> 
> I have just completed my 3v system from 3 50l Kegs and cant wait to run my first beer
> 
> ...


I'd go 
95% ale
3% wheat
2% carared

Mash for 1hr @66

Magnum to bitter to 20 ibu
Nelson sauvin late for 10ibu
Mosaic in the whirlpool for another 8ibu
Mosaic dry hop

Us05 or bry-97

Lovely chubby !

Good luck anyway, I'm sure you'll love the journey!!


----------



## ian_2005 (10/1/16)

Love all the suggestions, brew day will probably next weekend, and I will post results

Probably going to start simple, then tweak as I progress

Thanks for all the help


----------



## ian_2005 (15/1/16)

Ok, so I decided on the following recipe, purely as it was the first reply, but have a couple of questions

Does this need a 90 min boil, or would 60 be ok, what benefit is the extra 30 min?

I was also thinking of simplifying the hop additions, any thoughts on this?

I have weighed the grain and learnt one thing already - body scales don't work, and my cheap and nasty luggage scales from eBay give an estimate weight, so I'm in the market for something decent - open to any suggestions?

Back to the recipe

5kg pale
200g toffee
200g carared

Mash at 66c

90 min boil
Magnum 20g @ 60 min
Cascade 25g @ 10min
Citra 25g @ 10 min

Dry hop 20-30g of each
Galaxy
Mosaic

US05


Looking forward to cracking the grain and making a start

Thanks guys


----------



## Brewman_ (15/1/16)

Flame suit on at the risk of being extremely boring.

Go for a SMASH... Single.. Malt.. Single Hop

Pick a good base malt and a clean bittering hop.

keep it simple and taste a really good basic all grain beer. check your process before adding a heap of hops and other grains. One hop addition at 60 mins.

Don't worry, it will be a nice beer.

I am saying walk before you run.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## timmi9191 (15/1/16)

ian_2005 said:


> Ok, so I decided on the following recipe, purely as it was the first reply, but have a couple of questions
> 
> Does this need a 90 min boil, or would 60 be ok, what benefit is the extra 30 min?
> 
> ...


60 min boil is fine. 90 min boil is a point an argument on the benefits with modified grain.

do that recipe, see how u go.

scales - i use these:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/10kg-1g-Digital-LCD-Electronic-Kitchen-Scale-Food-Weighing-Postal-Scales-10000g-/111463713649?hash=item19f3c14b71:g:jJcAAOSwPhdVE5Ki

I just use a block to raise the pot i put grain so i can see the reading.

Now go brew grasshopper.. must drink beers whilst brewing said beer and listen to steal panther 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHK1gC6_9kQ


----------



## Topher (15/1/16)

If you want to understand your ingredients keep it simple. Do a SMaSH, then do the same brew again with a single change in ingredient or process. 

Or instead of an ingredient change.......Maybe do the same brew twice with widely different mash temps, or different yeasts. 

And I disagree with above post, I prefer not to drink until the mash is finished, and I much prefer to brew to Pixies or Sonic Youth.


----------



## timmi9191 (15/1/16)

Topher said:


> I prefer not to drink until the mash is finished, and I much prefer to brew to Pixies or Sonic Youth.


both acts are brewing sins...


----------



## Topher (15/1/16)

timmi9191 said:


> both acts are brewing sins...


At the risk of a thread derail - Im not averse to Steel Panther and their fantastic good cock rock schtick...I just prefer to brew to mid 90s indy rock. 

Your post IS very important though. You must choose your brewing music wisely. It sharpens the mind and helps you through the bits where there is nothing to do.


----------



## timmi9191 (15/1/16)

Topher said:


> . You must choose your brewing music wisely. It sharpens the mind and helps you through the bits where there is nothing to do.


very important advice and all brewing software programers should add a music option... im in pre brew mode atm.. grinding grain and preparing water etc.. live van halen is currently playing whilst amongst the mix is other hair metal bands.. including steal panther... apparently sammy hagar is telling the crowd he went to bed at 10pm the night before the live concert whilst the rest of the band were banging 15 groupies.... ppppfffftttt...


----------



## Topher (15/1/16)

Hagar aint no roth.....but at least you did not mention Cherone.... perhaps i will embrace your practice. I used to really dig some glam metal in early high school. Back to my roots eh. 

I wonder if spotify has any Dokken? 

Anyhoo. Brew prep at 10pm. Respect.


----------



## Blind Dog (15/1/16)

Just another suggestion to keep it simple. Whether it's a true SMASH recipe (as Pratty1 suggested) or a simple grain and hop bill (a la Coodgee), you can then use that as a base to move forward (as Barge suggests). It's so easy to jump in hard and start with fairly complex recipes but the earlier you learn what each ingredient / process brings with it, the better. And the beer is likely to be excellent - many of the worlds great beers are incredibly simple recipes, but made to perfection.

And although it's off topic somewhat, I generally brew to the Smiths, Propellerheads, and maroon 5 interlaced with a sprinkle of the Prodigy.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/1/16)

SMASH is the only way to distinguish individual flavours.

you know you cant just surrender to that though. Like every other brewer. Or can you?


----------

